# FreeBSD 8.0 - Samba 3.4.9 with ADS support Segfault 11



## hioctane21 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi,

I'm running FreeBSD 8.0 and whenever I compile Samba 3.4.9 with ADS support it segfaults when I start the service. If I remove ADS support on Samba, it fixes it but I need ADS support. I saw from another post to disable "With dynamic DNS update" but it is already disabled.

Please help.

From smbd.log:


```
[2010/10/18 22:40:35,  0] smbd/process.c:62(srv_send_smb)
Error writing 75 bytes to client. -1. (Socket is not connected) [2010/10/19 08:25:12, 0] lib/fault.c:50(fault_report) 
=============================================================== [2010/10/19 08:25:12, 0] lib/fault.c:51(fault_report) INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 
in pid 74356 (3.4.9) Please read the Trouble-Shooting section of the Samba3-HOWTO [2010/10/19 08:25:12, 0] lib/fault.c:53(fault_report)

From: [url]http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba3-HOWTO.pdf[/url] [2010/10/19 08:25:12, 0] lib/fault.c:54(fault_report) 
=============================================================== [2010/10/19 08:25:12, 0] lib/util.c:1480(smb_panic) PANIC (pid 74356): internal 
error [2010/10/19 08:25:12, 0] lib/util.c:1584(log_stack_trace) BACKTRACE: 1 stack frames: #0 0x802b150c0 [2010/10/19 08:25:12, 0] 
lib/fault.c:370(dump_core) dumping core in /var/log/samba34/cores/smbd
```

From /var/log/messages:


```
kernel: pid 74356 (smbd), uid 0: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
```


----------



## hioctane21 (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## JimW (Oct 22, 2010)

hioctane21 said:
			
		

> Anyone?



I'm just taking a shot in the dark here.....

Are you definitely running 8.0-RELEASE?

I ask because I am not sure the version of Samba you are running is alright for 8.0-RELEASE.

You didn't mention how you came to have /and/or install your current version of Samba.

Give a little more background ..... How did you come across that version of Samba for 8.0-RELEASE.  From where did you install?


----------



## hioctane21 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Jim,

Thanks for your reply.  

I started installing samba34 using the ports. It installs fine but smbd would segfault 11 when I tried starting the samba service.  I then downloaded, tried installing the FreeBSD package and got this:


```
# pkg_install samba34-3.4.9.tbz
pkg_add: warning: package 'samba34-3.4.9' requires 'openldap-client-2.4.23', but 'openldap-client-2.4.18' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'samba34-3.4.9' requires 'talloc-2.0.1_1', but 'talloc-2.0.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'samba34-3.4.9' requires 'pkg-config-0.25_1', but 'pkg-config-0.23_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'samba34-3.4.9' requires 'libiconv-1.13.1_1', but 'libiconv-1.13.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'samba34-3.4.9' requires 'gettext-0.18.1.1', but 'gettext-0.17_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'samba34-3.4.9' requires 'popt-1.16', but 'popt-1.14_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'samba34-3.4.9' requires 'libgpg-error-1.8', but 'libgpg-error-1.7_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'samba34-3.4.9' requires 'libgcrypt-1.4.6', but 'libgcrypt-1.4.5' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'samba34-3.4.9' requires 'gnutls-2.8.6_2', but 'gnutls-2.8.6_1' is installed

===============================================================================
Samba3 *package* now doesn't include ADS support due the portability problems
with Kerberos5 libraries on different installations. You need to compile port
yourself to get this functionality.

For additional hints and directions, please, look into the README.FreeBSD file.
===============================================================================
```

I went on to upgrade all these outdated ports and re-compile the FreeBSD samba34 port again.  Samba service is now able to start with no problems.


Thanks


----------

